# Zaino -z8 at C+S



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I do have Z8 and also enjoy its qualities - still up there as one of the better spray sealants

"Quoted from Clean and Shiny Customer "

I purchased some of this a while ago and found it to be too good My complaint is I washed my car then waxed it and then a final go over with the zaino8, I work in a very dusty place so it was covered by the following weekend, I went to wash it and the water just sheeted off!!! Even after a week of dust and grime I coudnt get the water to stay on the car, amazing stuff, always use it now.
Available from www.cleanandshiny.co.uk for £22.95


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Scarlet Pimpernel of the spray sealant products.

For those who want a superb finish with wetness in abundance, grab some of this before it disappears from UK stockists for months on end.

So tempted now it's available here again but I already have 2 1/2 bottles of it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nbray67 said:


> The Scarlet Pimpernel of the spray sealant products.
> 
> For those who want a superb finish with wetness in abundance, grab some of this before it disappears from UK stockists for months on end.
> 
> So tempted now it's available here again but I already have 2 1/2 bottles of it.


agree its a great spray :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> agree its a great spray :thumb:


It's one of my favourites all these years later!


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I really like this too, very easy on and off. Gives a great glossy look and even smells really nice. I may have to pick up another for fear of it disappearing again.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Muska said:


> I really like this too, very easy on and off. Gives a great glossy look and even smells really nice. I may have to pick up another for fear of it disappearing again.


Don't worry it's not going anywhere again


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

It really is hard to beat for gloss. All these years later it's still the one to beat 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Zaino is a blast from the past, a very very popular brand at one time.
I personally had Z6 and always intended on trying Z8


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Never tried it, might give it a go

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

pt1 said:


> Never tried it, might give it a go
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It's very very good indeed buddy and at that price, it's pretty good as it's not gone up much at all for yonks.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The best imo.The king for gloss and wow factor


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> The best imo.The king for gloss and wow factor


Better than PA products? and GT sigma?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

pt1 said:


> Better than PA products? and GT sigma?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 Not used sigma.Different look than rapid waxx.Much nicer than bead makee.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

pt1 said:


> Better than PA products? and GT sigma?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Been resisting commenting on this but now that you've mentioned it..  Polish Angel make more rounded LSPs, categorically more durable, better self cleaning, wayy more hydrophobic and IMO no less easy on the eye or to apply. Sandro did a really detailed comparison on YouTube a while back, Z8 is rightly liked but tech has since evolved.

Some can be double the price though. There is no 'best' and everyone's preferences are different but the facts don't really lie, z8 has some pretty obvious downsides, others less so.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> Been resisting commenting on this but now that you've mentioned it..  Polish Angel make more rounded LSPs, categorically more durable, better self cleaning, wayy more hydrophobic and IMO no less easy on the eye or to apply. Sandro did a really detailed comparison on YouTube a while back, Z8 is rightly liked but tech has since evolved.
> 
> Some can be double the price though. There is no 'best' and everyone's preferences are different but the facts don't really lie, z8 has some pretty obvious downsides, others less so.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I actually watched that video and z8 didn't seem to fair to well really, bsd probably looked the best value all rounder on the video
I will probably still get some z8 to try though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have seen a few professional detailers on faceache.Oddly topping sigma with Z8.As a final topper


----------

